# 05 b15 need tach signal



## 99NissanAltimaRyder (Mar 25, 2005)

OK i got a 05 1.8 sentra im trying to add the remote start to it i finaly figured out all the ingtion wires, now the only thing stoping me is finding a tach signal , i heard to go to the coil, well i tried that i went to a gray/red wire and it didnt help. the Audiovox system tells me to connect to the neg. side of coil but i dunno the wire color or which coil to use. is shows in one of the wiring diagrams AC, what does that stand for??? any help would be awesome


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

99NissanAltimaRyder said:


> OK i got a 05 1.8 sentra im trying to add the remote start to it i finaly figured out all the ingtion wires, now the only thing stoping me is finding a tach signal , i heard to go to the coil, well i tried that i went to a gray/red wire and it didnt help. the Audiovox system tells me to connect to the neg. side of coil but i dunno the wire color or which coil to use. is shows in one of the wiring diagrams AC, what does that stand for??? any help would be awesome


personally, I'd let a pro do the install, as doing it yourself would absolve the manufacturer of their warranty requirements.

Also, I'd go, not with the tach sense, but with the voltage sense. I had a Viper alarm, w/remote put in my 1.8s, and I use voltage sense. I'd say you're better off doing this as well. Voltage sense will shut down the engine if there is a significant change in voltage, same case for tach sense. But, voltage sense will see irregularities when the tach climbs too, because the voltage will change with increased RPM's


----------

